# darf mein begleiter (helfer) auch angeln!!!



## human01 (1. Dezember 2005)

hallo will am samstag mal angeln gehen und da hat mich doch gleich nen freund gefragt ob ich ihn mitnehmen könne und ich natürlich übereifrig ja klar

und nun meine frage ich habe ja den fischerei schein und mein kumpel nicht und nun will ich wissen was er am gewässer darf und was nicht

also das ich trotzdem nur mit zwei angeln angeln darf ist denk ich mal klar aber geht es in ordnung wenn er einfach die zweite nimmt???


----------



## plattform7 (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: darf mein begleiter (helfer) auch angeln!!!*

Ich denke : NEIN...

Angeln (aktiv) darf nur der jenige, der auch über einen gültigen Fischereischein verfügt... Also darf er zugucken... so denke ich....


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: darf mein begleiter (helfer) auch angeln!!!*

Bei uns in B-W darf er das unter folgenden Voraussetzungen:
Er darf nicht den gesamten Angelvorgang vom Anködern bis zum Landen des Fisches durchführen.
Wenn er aktiv ist, darfst Du nicht angeln und auch keine Angel im Wasser haben! sondern musst praktisch hinter ihm stehen um JEDERZEIT helfend eingreifen zu können.

Den Fisch musst Du auf jeden Fall töten (Sachkundenachweis laut Tierschutzgesetz ist da Dein Fischereischein, den Dein Kumpel ja nicht hat.)

Problem:
Kann trotzdem zu einer Anzeige führen, da das die Beamten der Polizei oder Wasserschutz oft nicht wissen!

Sofern Ihr nicht am spinnfischen seid wo jeder aktiv sein müsste, sondern mit Naturködern auf Grund oder mit Pose angelt und Du jedesmal Deine Angel rausholst während Dein Kumpel mit irgendwas an der Angel beschäftigt ist, sollte es aber in B-W vor Gericht dann einen Freispruch geben.

Die Infos sind übrigens vom Ministerium direkt.

PS:
In Forellenpuffs brauchst Du in B-W keinen Angelschein, da könnte Dein Kumpel alsoi ganz normal mit angeln, da das rechtlich ein Fischverkauf ist und kein Angeln!

Nochmal:
Gilt für Baden - Württemberg, sieht in anderen Bundesländern evtl. wieder ganz anders aus!


----------



## Heuxs (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: darf mein begleiter (helfer) auch angeln!!!*

Sehe ich genau so wie plattform,er kann dir ja beim Keschern helfen.

       Gruß  Heuxs


----------



## plattform7 (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: darf mein begleiter (helfer) auch angeln!!!*



> PS:
> In Forellenpuffs brauchst Du in B-W keinen Angelschein, da könnte Dein Kumpel alsoi ganz normal mit angeln, da das rechtlich ein Fischverkauf ist und kein Angeln!


 
Also bei uns in NRW ist das anders, soweit ich weiß... Auch im Forelenpuff muss man (Frau) über einen Fischereischein verfügen... Klar, dass viele Teichbesitzer da kein Wert drauf legen, weil die größte Menge an Besuchern eben keinen hat... Ich finde nicht, dass es nur "Verkauf" ist... Es geht ja hier auch um Schlachten und waidegerechten Umgang mit den Fischen... Und es soll gelernt sein.... Wundert mich, dass es in BaWü so geregelt ist....

Am einfachsten ist das, wenn du bei deiner Fischereiaufsichtsbehörde (meist im Rathaus ansessig) anrufst und dort nachfragst... dann biste auf der sicheren Seite....


----------



## DonCamile (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: darf mein begleiter (helfer) auch angeln!!!*

Baden Würtembergisches Fischereigesetz:

*§ 31 Fischereischein
*(1) Wer die Fischerei ausübt, muss einen Fischereischein besitzen und diesen bei sich führen. Auf Verlangen ist der Fischereischein auch dem Fischereiberechtigten und dem Pächter zur Einsichtnahme auszuhändigen.
(2) Der Fischereischein wird nur erteilt, wenn der Antragsteller die für die Ausübung der Fischerei erforderliche Sachkunde besitzt. Das Ministerium bestimmt durch Rechtsverordnung die Anforderungen an die Sachkunde und den Nachweis der erforderlichen Kenntnisse sowie die Fälle, in denen aus besonderen Gründen vom Nachweis der Sachkunde abgesehen werden kann; dabei kann den Landratsämtern und den Stadtkreisen als untere Verwaltungsbehörden die Abnahme einer Prüfung übertragen werden.
(3) Ein Fischereischein ist nicht erforderlich
1. für Personen, die den Inhaber eines Fischereischeines bei der Ausübung des Fischfangs unterstützen,
2. wenn die Fischereibehörde in besonderen Fällen oder für Teilnehmer an fischereilichen Veranstaltungen Ausnahmen von Absatz 1 zugelassen hat.
(4) Bei Verlegung der Hauptwohnung nach Baden-Württemberg sind die in anderen Ländern der Bundesrepublik Deutschland ausgestellten Fischereischeine im Geltungsbereich dieses Gesetzes längstens bis zum Ende des auf diese Wohnsitznahme nachfolgenden Kalenderjahres gültig.

Bei uns in Hessen darf dein Freund als Helfer wenn er volljährig ist mit deiner zweiten Handangel neben dir angeln ,aber den Fisch nicht töten das musst du machen.


----------



## human01 (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: darf mein begleiter (helfer) auch angeln!!!*

bei der ausübung helfen heißt das jetzt er darf die zweite angel bedienen? weil ich kann ja immer nur mit einer beschäftigt sein.?


----------



## DonCamile (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: darf mein begleiter (helfer) auch angeln!!!*

In hessen ist das so wenn er volljährig ist,nur den Fisch darf er nicht töten.


----------



## MelaS72 (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: darf mein begleiter (helfer) auch angeln!!!*



			
				human01 schrieb:
			
		

> bei der ausübung helfen heißt das jetzt er darf die zweite angel bedienen? weil ich kann ja immer nur mit einer beschäftigt sein.?


NEIN!!! Bei der Ausübung helfen heisst, er darf dir beim Tragen nicht montierter Gerätschaften, beim Keschern helfen oder n Kaffee bringen oder ne Kippe anbieten. Wenn du nicht Herr über deine zwei Angelruten bist, dann musst du die zweite gleich ausm Wasser lassen. 
Wie hier aber auch schon geraten wurde, frage bei deiner ortsansässigen Fischereibehörde nach!!!


----------



## MelaS72 (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: darf mein begleiter (helfer) auch angeln!!!*



			
				DonCamile schrieb:
			
		

> Baden Würtembergisches Fischereigesetz:
> 
> *§ 31 Fischereischein
> *(1) Wer die Fischerei ausübt, muss einen Fischereischein besitzen und diesen bei sich führen. Auf Verlangen ist der Fischereischein auch dem Fischereiberechtigten und dem Pächter zur Einsichtnahme auszuhändigen.
> ...



wobei hier "unterstützen" nicht heisst, dass er mit der zweiten Angelrute daneben stehen und selbst angeln darf. Unterstützen heisst hier auch, beim Keschern und Tragen nicht montierter Gerätschaften helfen.
Aber auch hier bitte bei den Fischereibehörden konkret nachfragen, was die unter "Unterstützen" verstehen. Nicht, dass sich das jeder Angler selbst so auslegt, wie er es gebrauchen kann. Informiert euch VORHER! Das HINTERHER (Das habe ich aber nicht gewusst! als Ausrede) ist verdammt teuer und muss nun wirklich nicht sein, wenn man es vermeiden kann!


----------



## DonCamile (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: darf mein begleiter (helfer) auch angeln!!!*

In Hessen Jaaa !!!


*§ 25* 
*Fischereischeinpflicht* 
(1) Wer den Fischfang ausübt, muß einen auf seinen Namen lautenden, mit Lichtbild versehenen Fischereischein bei sich führen und diesen auf Verlangen den Aufsichtspersonen nach § 47 Abs. 1, den Beamten der Fischereibehörden, den Fischereiberechtigten und den Fischereipächtern vorzeigen. 
(2) Wer volljährig und zum Fischfang berechtigt ist, kann sich von weiteren Personen unterstützen lassen, von denen jedoch nur eine den Fischfang mit der Handangel ausüben darf. (3) Fischereischeine anderer Bundesländer werden dem Fischereischein dieses Gesetzes gleichgestellt


----------



## MelaS72 (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: darf mein begleiter (helfer) auch angeln!!!*



			
				DonCamile schrieb:
			
		

> In Hessen Jaaa !!!
> 
> 
> *§ 25*
> ...



Sicher! Wenn du fünf Leute mitnimmst, darf nur *einer* neben dir dann angeln. Damit du immer einschreiten und helfen kannst!


----------



## DonCamile (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: darf mein begleiter (helfer) auch angeln!!!*

Ich habe im November die Prüfung bestanden und habe den 36 Stunden Langeweilelehrgang mitmachen müssen und das war wirklich ein Thema das mich Interessiert hat.Meine drei Ausbilder haben gesagt durch vermehrtes fragen von mir "In Hessen darf neben einem jemand sitzen der aktiv angeln darf (natürlich nicht am gegenüber liegendem Ufer) den Fisch rausziehen ABER NICHT TÖTEN ! In Hessen !! Das wäre der §25 Hessisches Fischereigesetz (der sogenannte Helferparagraph).


----------



## bodenseepeter (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: darf mein begleiter (helfer) auch angeln!!!*

Die Regelung in Baden-Württemberg ist - meiner Ansicht nach - eine sehr geschickte, denn sie ermöglicht es uns Anglern, Interessierte aktiv an der Angelei teilhaben zu lassen.
Die Unterstützung beim Angeln ist ja doch eine Möglichkeit für den Kollegen, viel zu lernen und zu erlenen, denn dazu zählen neben Hilfen wie Keschern, Bier holen, waach halten und weiteren Nützlichkeiten auch die Mithilfe beim Drill. Kein Wapo-Mann wird mir ans Bein ...., wenn ich dem Kollegen die Rute übergebe um zum einen mich zu entlasten und zum anderen ihm das Gefühl für´s Angeln zu geben. Voraussetzung ist natürlich, dass ich ohne zweite Rute meine volle Aufmerksamkeit dem Kollegen oder lieber der Kollegin widmen kann. Das hat nichts mit der Gesetzeslage zu tun, das ist Ehrensache, denn der Fisch am Haken sollte ja nicht durch die mangelnde Erfahrung des Angelnden unnötig leiden.


----------



## uziegler (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: darf mein begleiter (helfer) auch angeln!!!*

Für Sachsen gilt folgendes:
ist der "Kumpel" unter 10 darf er ohne eigenen Schein bei einem Fischereischein-Inhaber mitangeln aber nicht abködern und töten. Ist er zwischen 10 und 16 Jahren wird ein Jugend-Fischereischein benötigt, dann darf er auch hier mitangeln aber nicht abködern und töten. Und ist der Mitangler über 16 Jahre benötigt er in Sachsen auf jeden Fall einen eigenen Fischereischein. Den kann er natürlich auch schon ab 14 Jahren machen, wenn er an dem Lehrgang teilgenommen hat.

#c Ich finde es ja auch ein wenig übertrieben, aber hier ist das nun mal so und auf die Art gibt es ja trotzdem die Möglichkeit, Kinder und Jugendliche ans Angeln ranzuführen. #c Für den Jugendfischereischein (gibt es nur als 1-Jahres-Variante) wird keine Prüfung benötigt, kostet aber 8 Euronen. Also wer sich dafür interessiert, für den ist das mit dem Taschengeld oder mit Vater/Mutter zu klären.


----------



## Lord_Lloyd (21. April 2010)

*AW: darf mein begleiter (helfer) auch angeln!!!*

Hallo Leute!
Ich weiß das die Frage hier schon mal gestellt wurde, trotzdem würde ich gerne nochmal wissen was ein Begleiter oder Helfer beim Angeln darf und was nicht (speziell in sachsen anhalt). Da ich bis jetzt nur Beiträge aus B-W und Beyern gefunden habe, habe ich gehofft jemanden aus meiner Region zu finden der sich damit vieleicht auskennt.  Eigentlich bin ich der Meinung schon mal etwas gelesen zu haben das es nicht grundsätzlich unmöglich ist das mein Begleiter mir helfend zur Seite stehen darf aber ich weiß nicht wie weit!     Petri


----------



## ernie1973 (21. April 2010)

*AW: darf mein begleiter (helfer) auch angeln!!!*

...hm, wenn er doch Spaß am angeln hat, dann soll er einfach seine Prüfung machen!

...diese Möglichkeit wird oft vergessen!

;O)

Also - mal mitgehen - ok - aber wenn es mich doch selber "juckt", dann mache ich den wisch eben und jut is!

Ist ja nicht so, als ob er da ein Diplom in Atomphysik für machen müßte!

Wer halbwegs gerade denken kann, der macht diese Prüfung mit links!

Also - Petri Heil !

Ernie


----------



## antonio (21. April 2010)

*AW: darf mein begleiter (helfer) auch angeln!!!*



uziegler schrieb:


> Für Sachsen gilt folgendes:
> ist der "Kumpel" unter 10 darf er ohne eigenen Schein bei einem Fischereischein-Inhaber mitangeln aber nicht abködern und töten. Ist er zwischen 10 und 16 Jahren wird ein Jugend-Fischereischein benötigt, dann darf er auch hier mitangeln aber nicht abködern und töten. Und ist der Mitangler über 16 Jahre benötigt er in Sachsen auf jeden Fall einen eigenen Fischereischein. Den kann er natürlich auch schon ab 14 Jahren machen, wenn er an dem Lehrgang teilgenommen hat.
> 
> #c Ich finde es ja auch ein wenig übertrieben, aber hier ist das nun mal so und auf die Art gibt es ja trotzdem die Möglichkeit, Kinder und Jugendliche ans Angeln ranzuführen. #c Für den Jugendfischereischein (gibt es nur als 1-Jahres-Variante) wird keine Prüfung benötigt, kostet aber 8 Euronen. Also wer sich dafür interessiert, für den ist das mit dem Taschengeld oder mit Vater/Mutter zu klären.



mit dem jugendfischereischein darf er selbstständig angeln, einzige einschränkung, es muß ein volljähriger fischereischeininhaber dabei sein.
desweiteren gilt für sachsen, daß der jugendfischereischeininhaber wenn er ein jahr mitglied in nem verein ist, dann alleine angeln kann.
also nix mit abköder und tötungsverbot.

antonio


----------



## Sneep (23. April 2010)

*AW: darf mein begleiter (helfer) auch angeln!!!*

Hallo,

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, war die Frage, ob ich jemanden mitnehmen darf und dieser Begleiter soll dann meine 2. Angel übernehmen.

Dazu brauche ich aber gar nicht mit dem Fischereischein zu argumentieren.

Der Fischereierlaubnisschein regelt, was ich am Wasser darf und was nicht.

Diese Erlaubnis besagt zum Beispiel, dass *ich* mit 2 Ruten fischen darf. Auf dem Erlaubnisschein steht ein Name. 
Derjenige ist berechtigt zu fischen und sonst niemand.

Ich habe auch schon Scherzkekse am Wasser getroffen, die beide blinkerten. Nur einer war im Verein und hat dem Gast seine Rute überlassen. Das ist Fischwilderei in ihrer schönsten Form.
Ich vermute stark in jedem Bundesland. 

Der Begleiter hat keinerlei Genehmigung des Fischereirechtsinhabers dort zu fischen.

Er darf mich unterstützen durch keschern, anködern und Kaffee kochen, mehr nicht. 

Keinesfalls darf er eine meiner Ruten zum selbstständigen Fischen nutzen, denn dazu fehlt ihm, wie gesagt, die Genehmigung der Fischereirechtsinhabers.
Ob er einen Fischereischein hat oder nicht, spielt dabei erst mal keine Rolle.

sneep


----------



## DerAngler93 (23. April 2010)

*AW: darf mein begleiter (helfer) auch angeln!!!*

Also rein rechtlich darf er die Rute nichtmal anfassen. Aber ich kenne keinen Prüfer, der was sagen würde wenn den Kumpel auch mal die Angel hält, solange du dabei bist. Ich meine wie soll man denn sonst anfangen |kopfkrat |rolleyes


----------



## Backfire (23. April 2010)

*AW: darf mein begleiter (helfer) auch angeln!!!*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, war die Frage, ob ich jemanden mitnehmen darf und dieser Begleiter soll dann meine 2. Angel übernehmen.
> 
> ...



Da haben die Begleiter hier in Hessen ja Glück.
Wurde schon gepostet.
*§ 25*

* Fischereischeinpflicht*

 (1) Wer den Fischfang ausübt, muß  einen auf seinen Namen lautenden, mit Lichtbild versehenen  Fischereischein bei sich führen und diesen auf Verlangen den  Aufsichtspersonen nach §  47 Abs. 1, den Beamten der Fischereibehörden, den  Fischereiberechtigten und den Fischereipächtern vorzeigen.
 (2) Wer volljährig und zum  Fischfang berechtigt ist, kann sich von weiteren Personen unterstützen  lassen, von denen jedoch nur eine den Fischfang mit der Handangel  ausüben darf.


----------



## Skipper47 (23. April 2010)

*AW: darf mein begleiter (helfer) auch angeln!!!*

Und das ist auch vernünftig! Die Helfer-Regelung wurde ausserdem auch ab März 2010 in NRW eingeführt. Steht auch im Board. Ob es die gleiche Regelung wie in Hessen ist weiss ich leider nicht, da es da nur um jugendliche unter 10 Jahren geht. Aber ich denke da wird kein Unterschied sein. Also Angler über 18 Jahre im Besitz einer gültigen Erlaubniss können einem Helfer ihre 1. oder zweite Angel zum fischen überlassen, wenn er in einem überschaubaren Wirkungsbereich fischt. Tätigkeiten die nach dem Fang notwendig sind (töten der Fische) müssen vom Berechtigten ausgeführt werden.


----------



## deadmus (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: darf mein begleiter (helfer) auch angeln!!!*

Der Einwand bzgl. Fischereierlaubnisschein finde ich dennoch nicht uninteressant hier in Hessen. Laut dem Helferparagraph darf er eine Rute von mir übernehmen. Aber hat er damit auch automatisch die Erlaubnis des Fischereiausübungsberechtigten dazu? Er kann ja keinen eigenen Erlaubnisschein bekommen, da er keinen Angelschein hat.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: darf mein begleiter (helfer) auch angeln!!!*



Skipper47 schrieb:


> Und das ist auch vernünftig! Die Helfer-Regelung wurde ausserdem auch ab März 2010 in NRW eingeführt. Steht auch im Board. Ob es die gleiche Regelung wie in Hessen ist weiss ich leider nicht, da es da nur um jugendliche unter 10 Jahren geht. Aber ich denke da wird kein Unterschied sein. Also Angler über 18 Jahre im Besitz einer gültigen Erlaubniss können einem Helfer ihre 1. oder zweite Angel zum fischen überlassen, wenn er in einem überschaubaren Wirkungsbereich fischt. Tätigkeiten die nach dem Fang notwendig sind (töten der Fische) müssen vom Berechtigten ausgeführt werden.



Also für NRW gilt das garantiert nicht.

Auszug aus dem Landesfischereigesetz:

_§ 31 (Fn 4)
Fischerprüfung, Fischereischein_

_(1) Wer die Fischerei ausübt, muß, unbeschadet des Absatzes 2 Inhaber  eines Fischereischeins sein, diesen bei sich führen und auf Verlangen den Polizeivollzugsbeamten, den Dienstkräften der Ordnungsbehörden und den Fischereiaufsehern (§ 54) zur Prüfung aushändigen._

_(2) Ein Fischereischein ist nicht erforderlich_

_a) für Personen, die einen  Fischereiberechtigten, einen Fischereipächter oder einen von diesen beauftragten Inhaber eines  Fischereischeines bei der Ausübung des Fischfangs unterstützen, *es sei denn, sie üben den Fischfang mit der Handangel oder mit Geräten zum Fang von Köderfischen  aus*,_


----------



## deadmus (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: darf mein begleiter (helfer) auch angeln!!!*

Ok, hab's grad selbst gefunden. Offensichtlich braucht er keinen eigenen Erlaubnisschein:

§ 33
Erlaubnisschein zum Fischfang
(1) Wer in einem Gewässer, in dem er nicht Fischereiberechtigter oder Fischereipächter ist, den
Fischfang ausübt, muß neben dem Fischereischein einen Erlaubnisschein des Fischereiberechtigten
oder Fischereipächters bei sich führen und diesen auf Verlangen den in § 25 Abs. 1 genannten
Personen vorzeigen.
(2) Eines Erlaubnisscheines bedürfen nicht Personen nach § 25 Abs. 2 Satz 1.

Dennoch stellt sich mir die Frage, ob der Aussteller des Erlaubnisscheins das Helferangeln unterbinden kann.


----------



## dr.exe (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: darf mein begleiter (helfer) auch angeln!!!*

wie ist denn die Regelung in RLP?


----------



## Sneep (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: darf mein begleiter (helfer) auch angeln!!!*

*[FONT=&quot]Hallo, [/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]hier der entsprechende § aus dem LFG Rheinland-Pfalz.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]Fischereischeinpflicht[/FONT]*​  [FONT=&quot](1) Wer den Fischfang (§ 4) ausübt, muss einen auf seinen Namen lautenden Fischereischein bei sich führen und diesen auf Verlangen den Aufsichtspersonen nach § 58 Abs. 7, den Fischereiberechtigten und den Fischereipächtern zur Einsichtnahme aushändigen.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot](2) Ein Fischereischein ist nicht erforderlich[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]für Personen, die einen      Fischereiberechtigten, Fischereipächter oder einen von diesen beauftragten      Inhaber eines Fischereischeines bei der Ausübung des Fischfanges      unterstützen; *dies gilt nicht für      die Ausübung des Fischfanges mit der Handangel oder mit Geräten zum Fang      von Köderfischen.*[/FONT]
Diese Regelung ist also vergleichbar mit den Bestimmungen in NRW.

   [FONT=&quot]sneep[/FONT]


----------



## Sneep (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: darf mein begleiter (helfer) auch angeln!!!*



deadmus schrieb:


> Dennoch stellt sich mir die Frage, ob der Aussteller des Erlaubnisscheins das Helferangeln unterbinden kann.



Hallo,

Das macht der Aussteller des Erlaubnisscheines doch regelmäßig, dass er gesetzlich Erlaubtes unterbindet.

Aalschnur, Stellnetz und Zugnetz sind erlaubte fischereiliche Mittel. Das Gesetz verbietet nur sogenannte schädigende Mittel wie Gift, Strom, Explosivstoffe usw.

Trotzdem gibt es auf fast allen Fischereierlaubnisscheinen eine Beschränkung auf in der Regel 2 Ruten. 

Da kann dann auch niemand darauf bestehen sein Zugnetz mitzubringen, weil es ja vom Gesetz erlaubt ist.

Die Behörde gestattet die Helferregelung, aber sie schreibt sie doch nicht vor.

Ausschlaggebend ist letztlich der Erlaubnisschein.
Er ist auch bei einer Kontrolle die Vorgabe, an der die Handlungen des Anglers beurteilt werden.

Es ist vergleichbar mit den Mindestmaßen.
Ist auf dem Erlaubnisschein für die Forelle kein Maß aufgeführt, greift die gesetzliche Regelung. Steht auf dem Erlaubnisschein ein Maß von 35 cm so hat das Gültigkeit.

Das heißt für die Helferregelung in  Hessen, wenn auf dem Erlaubnisschein nichts vermerkt ist, darf ich sie anwenden.

Steht aber auf dem Erlaunisschein eine abweichende Regelung, so ist diese gültig.

Dieses Recht hat der Aussteller des Erlaubnisscheines.



SNEEp


----------

